# GM doesn't want me to buy a truck....



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

So I'm shopping around for a new truck with my dad. We go to Ford and get the price for an F-350 XLT Diesel, 52 000$ plus taxes. Not bad, with 1.9% financing here in Quebec. A buddy of mine calls me up to tell me about an awesome deal with GM, 2500HD pretty basic model for 37 000$ gas engine with a plow installed.

So, I ask about that sweet Duramax engine, 44 000$. Not baaaad, BUT! They do not guarantee the damn thing if I take it with a snow plow package! Oh my god, I can't even put the snow plow prep package on it. What the hell man??!

So as sweet as it would have been to push snow with a Duramax, I guess GM lacks confidence in their chassis.

By the way, these prices are not for a lease, but a purchase financing.

Damn you GM.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's a for liability reasons. Crew cabs are over the front axle rating with 6 passengers, that's why you can get the plow prep on a reg cab. My 02 Dmax CC has had a 9'2 Boss on it since new, best truck I've ever owned, that why I bought 2 more DMaxes.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

JD Dave;604685 said:


> It's a for liability reasons. Crew cabs are over the front axle rating with 6 passengers, that's why you can get the plow prep on a reg cab. My 02 Dmax CC has had a 9'2 Boss on it since new, best truck I've ever owned, that why I bought 2 more DMaxes.


Honestly I would have loved to try out that Dmax, but looks like I`m going with an f-350 crew cab. I knew it had to do with load ratings on the axles, Diesels are much heavier.

Too bad, I was really disappointed by GM and made me kind of hate them. I even asked for a 3500 but they don`t make short boxes. Ah well. I know the Ford won`t let me down either.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Chaos;604750 said:


> Honestly I would have loved to try out that Dmax, but looks like I`m going with an f-350 crew cab. I knew it had to do with load ratings on the axles, Diesels are much heavier.
> 
> Too bad, I was really disappointed by GM and made me kind of hate them. I even asked for a 3500 but they don`t make short boxes. Ah well. I know the Ford won`t let me down either.


Dont bet on it. I wont ever own a Ford again.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

NoFearDeere;604856 said:


> Dont bet on it. I wont ever own a Ford again.


Ok tell me reason why you don't like Ford? because it those powerstroke 6.0L?

Look there are no no perfect truck in world.

I think it due GM not have solid axle so it would stress much since Ford F350 have solid axle.

Have you talk another GM dealers?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Lets not jack this thread and make it a ford vs. chevy thread, theyre both great trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

nickv13412;604879 said:


> Lets not jack this thread and make it a ford vs. chevy thread, theyre both great trucks.


I agree with you. Dodge is good too.

when I was young I thought Ford is #1 but learn that they have problem so I say everything is same.

There lot problem with engine or transmission but owner still stay alive not say I quit this stupid piece of junk truck and I buy different brand truck. For I just stay with that if it become cost too much then sell or part out then buy another one.

I was almost bought 80's GM blazer 6.2L but Dad found when I was bid on gov auction he yell at me you not get that piece of sh*t. He want me get Ford Ranger that it but he just give up because I sneak many time buy big truck that he hate because too big and use much gas.

Now I really want GM blazer 6.2L and Dodge with 5.9L but no auto transmission.

You should see my Dad's face when I tell him i got free truck then he say *STOP BUY IT* I say it was free from neighbor then my Dad got mad and say ok get that piece of junk. He really hate when I get free or bought it. He refused let me use his F250 to haul truck here so now I need use my worn out F150 to get it.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Go with the ford if u dont mind 9 mpg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

brad96z28;605102 said:


> Go with the ford if u dont mind 9 mpg!!!!!!!!!


That not true. It break in then it will improve to 15-20 mpg but it new engine so it need break in then mpg will improve it.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Milwaukee;605121 said:


> That not true. It break in then it will improve to 15-20 mpg but it new engine so it need break in then mpg will improve it.


Not true. 2 of my buddies have 08s with the 6.4...one of em gets 11 MPG after 15,000 miles and the other 12 MPG after 10,000 Miles, which would be considered broken in. Youre not going to see 15-20 MPG with a 6.4, unless you have some serious programming work, then you may see 15, but definitely not 20


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

nickv13412;605129 said:


> Not true. 2 of my buddies have 08s with the 6.4...one of em gets 11 MPG after 15,000 miles and the other 12 MPG after 10,000 Miles, which would be considered broken in. Youre not going to see 15-20 MPG with a 6.4, unless you have some serious programming work, then you may see 15, but definitely not 20


Then it could be lead foot.

What truck they have? 4.10 gear ratio? Several guys who have one get best 13-20 with 3.73 gear ratio with manual transmission so it could be auto transmission get less mpg?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Milwaukee;605142 said:


> Then it could be lead foot.
> 
> What truck they have? 4.10 gear ratio? Several guys who have one get best 13-20 with 3.73 gear ratio with manual transmission so it could be auto transmission get less mpg?


They both have 3.73s with the 5 spd torqshift auto, and no its not lead foot. I havent heard of anyone with a 6.4 getting 20 MPG, and im not talking about what guys say on forums or what the dealer says. I personally know 5 people with them (2 of them are close friends) and the top mileage ever seen was 13.1 with an average of anywhere from 11.2 to 12.7 MPG. Once again, these guys dont hammer these trucks, if they did theyd probably get 9 MPG.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That strange.

It could be owner very lucky or sneak fill tank then tell us I got 15 or 20 mpg.

I say most is 14 mpg for those at FTE forum.


Well lucky my Dad didn't buy that and still have 2001 F250 with high miles.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Milwaukee;605148 said:


> That strange.
> 
> It could be owner very lucky or sneak fill tank then tell us I got 15 or 20 mpg.
> 
> ...


I know with a programmer some have seen 15. Poor mileage seems to be the norm around here though.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Woah, knew this would end up into a chevy vs ford discussion.

In all honesty, I've had both trucks for many years, can't say one is better than the other. You can catch a lemon in either or. Power wise, yes the duramax wins, but don't let that make your decision.

I was just angry that GM would do such a thing, even though I know their truck can take it. But see, it raises questions on the durability of their chassis.

Daniel


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Chaos;605270 said:


> Woah, knew this would end up into a chevy vs ford discussion.
> 
> In all honesty, I've had both trucks for many years, can't say one is better than the other. You can catch a lemon in either or. Power wise, yes the duramax wins, but don't let that make your decision.
> 
> ...


They alway do that with plow brand or tractor or snowblower.

Well why can't you get gas instead diesel?

I don't think it gm I think it due IFS can't hold that much weight.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nick maybe my Dad has a lemon but it gets 16 mpgs no problem. When he first bought it, it had been getting about 14-15, 2,000 miles later its getting 16 consistantly. I warned him before he bought it about the bad MPG complaints but he bought it anyway and made me look like a fool cause he has had no issues. His has the auto with 3.73s. Its a reg cab longbed XL.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nickv13412;605147 said:


> They both have 3.73s with the 5 spd torqshift auto, and no its not lead foot. I havent heard of anyone with a 6.4 getting 20 MPG, and im not talking about what guys say on forums or what the dealer says. I personally know 5 people with them (2 of them are close friends) and the top mileage ever seen was 13.1 with an average of anywhere from 11.2 to 12.7 MPG. Once again, these guys dont hammer these trucks, if they did theyd probably get 9 MPG.


Do you regularly remember what your friends' mpgs are down to the decimal point??


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

stroker79;605273 said:


> Nick maybe my Dad has a lemon but it gets 16 mpgs no problem. When he first bought it, it had been getting about 14-15, 2,000 miles later its getting 16 consistently. I warned him before he bought it about the bad MPG complaints but he bought it anyway and made me look like a fool cause he has had no issues. His has the auto with 3.73s. Its a reg cab longbed XL.


Wow he very lucky because most I heard get 8-9 then reach 8,000 miles it start climb increase mpg.

Is that 4x4 or 2wd?

What he say to you when he found it got 16 mpg? What year is that? F250 or F350?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

stroker79;605276 said:


> Do you regularly remember what your friends' mpgs are down to the decimal point??


If your diesel was getting just over 11 MPG, youd probably talk about it plenty also. I sit in the trucks enough to see the digital readout, and ive seen 3 of the 5 guys within the past week.

Enough dancing around the answer though, No i usually dont even look at what my mileage is. But since ive talked to all the guys within the past 2 weeks, its fresh in my mind.

That said, I love the power of that motor, and the way i see it is if you can afford the 50-60 grand for the truck, you can afford the damn fuel. None of them have had a single mechanical problem, just poor fuel mileage.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate to tell you that digital readout on ford are lieometer. it alway off number from -5 to 5 mpg.

You will be surprise at FTE forum they tell you don't believe that info they say how to get right mpg is fill tank full then drive until it empty then fill full then find how many gal you use for that.


Like 2006 Gm enovry my Uncle have one wow it got 20 mpg with my heavy foot but found that that it wrong it average 14-15 mpg with that Chevy 350.

Then my another uncle have 89 Lincoln mark VV with 302 it not stock engine. He got 31.5 mpg I say no no way it should be 20 but he show me digital readout say 31.5 mpg.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Milwaukee;605311 said:


> I hate to tell you that digital readout on ford are lieometer. it alway off number from -5 to 5 mpg.
> 
> You will be surprise at FTE forum they tell you don't believe that info they say how to get right mpg is fill tank full then drive until it empty then fill full then find how many gal you use for that.
> 
> ...


Mil, i understand theyre not completely accurate, but in the majority of cases ive seen, they read high, as in both cases youve stated. The 11.2 was hand calculated, since then it has climbed to 11.8 (hand calculated and believe it or not the lieometer matches these figures). But anyways, we're off topic here and i feel bad for participating in the pirating of a thread so im done.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

nickv13412;605315 said:


> Mil, i understand theyre not completely accurate, but in the majority of cases ive seen, they read high, as in both cases youve stated. The 11.2 was hand calculated, since then it has climbed to 11.8 (hand calculated and believe it or not the lieometer matches these figures). But anyways, we're off topic here and i feel bad for participating in the pirating of a thread so im done.


No that ok

we can learn new stuff everyday.

Hope you find new truck for snowplow.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Owners have told me that they average around 11. I guess there not telling me the truth? Dont know why they would bs me about it. A guy I know was really pissed about how poor it was.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I doudt you will get 16-20 on a ford, I have both and the duramax is hands down better on diesel by about 5mpg. You will be lucky to see 12-13 on the new 6.4's and watch out for the radioators because I know a couple guys who went through 2-3 of them. Both have tons of power so pulling isn't a problem on any of the new diesels.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

and let the bashing begin...... 

anyone remember what the this thread was saposed to be about?


----------

